# Another New Tv



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

Good day all. Looking forward to all he white stuff melting. So I pulled our 260fl last year about 6 times with my 2009 Silverado 1500. It did the job but I was always sure I was right on the limit of the trucks GVWR 7000lbs. I was sure I was over a few times with the firewood in the truck and water in the trailer. The water tank I think is right in the front of the TT. I was going to put it on the scales this spring, but when DS was bying his 2011 Cruze or sales lady mentioned to me to go and look at the new 2011 chev 2500 HD 6 liter that was just delivered. She worked out a price and left it on her desk for me to see while she was out looking at the Cruze's DS was trying to decide which one... Well it's all history, DS has his Cruze and we (ok I) have a 2011 2500 HD 4X4 Crew Cab.
The new TV has the bigger receiver, and the truck came with an insert to bush it down to 2". Should I upgrade to the new shank size? Just looking at the difference in height of the old and new TV may require the upgrade to get a bigger drop as now I have the 9.5" drop and only have 1 more hole to go and I'm on the lowest hole.

After looking at some of the posts the hard part will be fine tuning to dial it in, and I did find a truck shop close to me that has CAT Scales that I will make use of, Here's hoping I dont need to replace the Equalizer ... Any insights is appreciated.

Oh the new TV is awesome.

The Cruze LT Turbo (his 1st car:sun_smiley is a real nice set of wheels. Shure beats the 6 year old 1973 Honda civic I had!!
Looking Forward to your suggestions/comments...

Pat.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

enjoy the new HD! As for the shank, no worries on it. The only thing that will be a pain is if you're hauling a lighter trailer you will hear the receiver wiggle in there.

Those new Silverados are very nice. I cant wait to hear how it pulls for you!


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

Congrats on the new purchase ! The stiffer rear-end and heavier brakes will really give you more piece of mind !


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

pics pics pics


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

Joonbee said:


> pics pics pics


Pics...Yah! It's to dirty right now! Wash and Pics on the weekend!

Pat


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

Some pics, but dirty!


----------



## PA Outbackers (Oct 19, 2010)

Nice I just bought the same truck for the same reason. I pulled the TT and it was a big difference. I think you will really like the no more white 
knuckel trips.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Any of you guys with the new 2011 Chevy 2500/3500 srw duramax trucks, please keep us posted on your satisfacton and performance of the new truck. John and I have been looking at them closely as a replacement for our '06 Ram 2500 ctd. I have read a lot of good things about the truck and am impressed with the 4100lb payload of the 3500 srw. One of those would pull the Carriage Cameo that we are eyeing very nicely







phillip


----------



## ren (Apr 10, 2010)

Nice truck in 2 years i will do the same. let me know about the DEF if it's a pain. ( Darlington or Pickering I saw the pass).
talk to you late. friend

Mike


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

ren said:


> Nice truck in 2 years i will do the same. let me know about the DEF if it's a pain. ( Darlington or Pickering I saw the pass).
> talk to you late. friend
> 
> Mike


hey mike truck's been great so for, cant wait to have the Outback on the back of it. Yes we will see about DEF fluids my neighbour is a GM manager and we were talking about it in the diesels up north and they had issues with it freezing and causing issues but that has been fixed. I have the 6 liter gas so not an issue for me:whistling: . I have not read much of anything on it. I'm down at Darlington was at Pickering until 2004. U there?
Pat


----------

